# ~888~ and ipa



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

had to smoke this ~888~ thats been staring me in the face ever since JonDot was kind enuf to kift it to me. I knew this smoke would take a very long time to finish because of the size of it and last night i had enuf to enjoy !! this is a great great cigar , for those who have not had it, grab one of these and save it for a time when you are able to kill about 2 hours ! of smoking.
As with all illusione cigars, i alway pick up on that ''sweet'' tobacco taste, and this one was none different, had that classic illusione taste, some coffee beaney flavors and very suttle hints of peppery spice. Has a very nice finish that coats your mouth but fades away perfectly. 
All and all this is one heck of a great cigar ! and took almost 2 hours to take down and i still wanted more !!
thanks again Jon for the gift !!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good!!I love trying different beers but around here they are hard to find


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Looks good!!I love trying different beers but around here they are hard to find


ill have to get you a couple bottles then :wazzapp:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Where is the hopsdevil from?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Where is the hopsdevil from?


Victory brewing.. they are in Downingtown, PA. They just released the whole line up here at whole foods !!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

redbeard said:


> Victory brewing.. they are in Downingtown, PA. They just released the whole line up here at whole foods !!


so how was the beer??The smoke I know is great!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> so how was the beer??The smoke I know is great!


the beer is great , im a hop head and so this beer is perfect for me...im still on a quest to find the most hopped beer out there and was hoping this would be that one, however it is not !! its very hoppy tho, its just a little unbalanced with the malts. I would give this brew a 97 out of 100 tho. Its very aggressive and full flavored beer. This will be one in the regular selection .


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

great looking cigar. beer too


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Chad, awesome pairing there brother! I love the Hop Devil. Almost forgot that the local Harris Teeter market has them. I need to check that out once again.... Still awaiting the Terrapin Big Hoppy Monster... soon enough 

CD


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Chad, awesome pairing there brother! I love the Hop Devil. Almost forgot that the local Harris Teeter market has them. I need to check that out once again.... Still awaiting the Terrapin Big Hoppy Monster... soon enough
> 
> CD


yah that terrapin looks awesome, just did a BA search on it... i will have to try and get my hands on one of those bad boys...also keeping my eyes out for victory brewing hip wallop, that sounds deeelicious


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a nice combo


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks like a nice paring chat!! Only those etikets there using over there are so "kitcher"!! sorry man!! 
If what is inside is good they paste out what they want!! :biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Looks like a nice paring chat!! Only those etikets there using over there are so "kitcher"!! sorry man!!
> If what is inside is good they paste out what they want!! :biggrin:


i think i am confused haha... etikets ? kitcher ? what is this 
if what is inside is good they paste out what they want ?? im not sure what this means lol !!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great combo


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great stick and beer combo. Just tried Hop-Devil for the first time a few weeks ago and the name is dead on!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> Great stick and beer combo. Just tried Hop-Devil for the first time a few weeks ago and the name is dead on!


yeah its a great beer ! i think this particular brew would go great with a more spicy stick next time. I think my next ~888~ will get paired with a stout or porter. And i might break out a pepin blue label tonight to smoke with this hop devil


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Stout!!!Open one of those breakfast stouts!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Stout!!!Open one of those breakfast stouts!!


hahah. im thinkn about it !! i have some chain sawing to do in the back yard later tho...i just had another hopdevil so i better chill out so i dont cut my arms off...then who would hold my beer and gars for me !!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't be cutting your Damn arm off that would not be good:arghhhh:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i think i am confused haha... etikets ? kitcher ? what is this
> if what is inside is good they paste out what they want ?? im not sure what this means lol !!!


What I got out of it was basically was he took a punch at american beers labels being lame, and said as long as it tastes good they can paste any label they want on it.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

MikeGates said:


> What I got out of it was basically was he took a punch at american beers labels being lame, and said as long as it tastes good they can paste any label they want on it.


ahhh, hahaha !!! damn you amer!!!!!!!
thanks for the translation mike...damn foriegners !! LOL


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

JonDot has good taste in cigars. 888s are great


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

redbeard said:


> yeah its a great beer ! i think this particular brew would go great with a more spicy stick next time. I think my next ~888~ will get paired with a stout or porter. And i might break out a pepin blue label tonight to smoke with this hop devil


Definitely, a stout would be excellent. If you have the opportunity, you should try Bar Harbor Brewery's Cadillac Mountain Stout out of Maine. It's smooth, chocolaty w/a great roasted flavor. They only sell locally but I bring home cases whenever I get the chance to go. Reminds me that I need to start planning a trip!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed the cigar.Illusiones are a great smoke.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The 888 is becoming my favorite in the Illusione line!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks mighty tasty!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

big04deuce said:


> Looks mighty tasty!!!


dosnt give the same buzz as that stuff your drinking over there !! but its mighty flavorful !!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

redbeard said:


> dosnt give the same buzz as that stuff your drinking over there !! but its mighty flavorful !!


Soju and smokes are not too good... It has no odor and very little flavor. But the buzz is an "out of body experience."


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

big04deuce said:


> Soju and smokes are not too good... It has no odor and very little flavor. But the buzz is an "out of body experience."


sounds fun !!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know what it is about Soju but it really f's me up. My wife is Korean so it is always around. I usually end up sleeping in the back of the car when I get involved with that stuff.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

LittleG said:


> I don't know what it is about Soju but it really f's me up. My wife is Korean so it is always around. I usually end up sleeping in the back of the car when I get involved with that stuff.


yah, big D says it will get yah !!!


----------



## dmoby (Jun 16, 2007)

sofaman said:


> The 888 is becoming my favorite in the Illusione line!!!


It is my favorite illusione and go to cigar, and the #2 is smoking well also.


----------

